# cemetary bucks revisited



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2005)

I just got a roll deleloped from the cemetary on my Troup lease and got a couple of bucks that we never saw this season. The bigger one was in the last pics from the cemetary.Also got some turkeys.The ice storm broke a pine that hit my cam and knocked it around but didnt hurt it and I still got another pic of a bobcat with it.
Killdee


----------



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2005)

Heres #2


----------



## GAGE (Feb 21, 2005)

Cool picture, thanks for posting!

Are you ready for "Deadwood" to start back?

Gage


----------



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2005)

And a turkey pic


----------



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah Gage I really like Deadwood better than the last couple of seasons of the Sopranos.
Killdee


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good I wish your lease was close to mine  . We also have an old cemetary, but hadn't got any pics like that


----------



## StinkyPete (Feb 21, 2005)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 21, 2005)

Sppppppooooookkkyyyy

Nice bucks.

Jim


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 21, 2005)

Ausome pics, that somthing to look foward to next season for sure


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice Buck


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2005)

Good lookin pics....

Great lookin spot...


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 28, 2005)

That's a nice buck.  Looks like the same buck in both pics to me.  His G3 on his right side looks to similar on both pics.

I like the gravestone in the background.  Gives the pic ton's of character!!

Tommy


----------



## southernclay (Feb 28, 2005)

Between the dark, grave marker and our avatar I'm spooked.
BTW< I agree about Deadwood being better than the Soprano's. Looking forward to Sunday night.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 2, 2005)

Love those pics!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice pictures Tony!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Mar 2, 2005)

maybe they are haunted deer thats why u didnt see them    its always amazing the deer that show up on cam or that u never see till after season, its like they hibernate. Man just think how big they are gonna be next year they are already great now.


----------



## flat foot (Mar 3, 2005)

I would frame the Turkey Photo, awesome photos


----------

